# Shows in and around New England?



## MApigeonchick

I was wondering if anyone had any info on shows in the New England area. I'm in southeast Mass and stopped by the Little Rhody and Sturbridge shows this past fall and I was hoping there were some local spring shows.

Thanks!
Julie


----------



## Jay3

Hi Julie, I live in S.E. Mass. I know of this one coming up. I got this info off the internet a couple of months ago. We'll try to make it. We were also at the Sturbridge show.

February 25th
Little Rhody Swap
Doors open at 9 am

Rhode Island Racing Club Hall 
Kenyon Ave & Julian Street 
Pawtucket, RI 
Contact, Bob Perkins 781-337-1901 
Note: NEPS will not bring the amount of products we have brought in the past. Call or email a special order for delivery at the swap.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Hi Jay,

Have you been to this swap before? How big is it? I know the buildings pretty small, I'm wondering how many birds are usually brought to sell and by how many people.

Thanks!


----------



## Jay3

No. This would be our first time there, but you could call that number and ask. They could probably answer your questions. I haven't even looked to see if I am working that weekend or not. Hope not. Last time, for the Sturbridge show, I was able to switch weekends with someone.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Oh, ok. I'll call tomorrow and find out. I ended up having to work the day of the Sturbridge show, but I was able to make it there Friday. I usually don't work Sundays so I'll probably be able to make it.


----------



## Jay3

Well, I hope we can both make it.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Me too, I'll post any info I get when I call tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3

Thanks. I'll look for it. Gee, we're both up late. I'm a nite owl. What's your excuse? LOL.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Same LOL!


----------



## Jay3

Do you work a day job? Are you a weekend Nite Owl? I'm up late evry night, then hate the morning! LOL.


----------



## pigeonmama

I would love to go, but just did mapquest. It's 3 + hrs. one way, and would be longer than I'd want to travel in my old Jimmy (it's tired, and I'd be afraid of it kicking the bucket)
Daryl


----------



## Jay3

pigeonmama said:


> I would love to go, but just did mapquest. It's 3 + hrs. one way, and would be longer than I'd want to travel in my old Jimmy (it's tired, and I'd be afraid of it kicking the bucket)
> Daryl


I hear Ya. Been there. That is a bit of a distance. It should only be about 45 min. for us. Maybe a little less.The shows are kinda fun to go to. The Sturbridge show was my first one, and it's also a chance to pick up a few supplies without paying for the shipping.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Jay3 said:


> Do you work a day job? Are you a weekend Nite Owl? I'm up late evry night, then hate the morning! LOL.


Just up late every night LOL
It's about 45 minutes for me too.


----------



## Jay3

Hi. I just received a notice in the mail that the Little Rhody Pigeon Fanciers Assoc. is having their show on Sunday, March 1. Doors open at 9:00 a.m.I had read online earlier this winter that it would be in Feb., but I guess it's going to be in March. *AND I'M OFF THAT WEEKEND!!! So we will probably be able to go! Hope you can make it too.*


----------



## MApigeonchick

So they're having a show and a swap or just a show? I can get March 1 off


----------



## Jay3

The flyer says BUY*SELL*SWAP*DAY. It says there will be lots of birds there.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Oh ok, that's great! I'm so looking forward to it. I picked up a lahore cock at the last show so I'm hoping the guy that sold him to me might be there selling so I can get a hen.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Does the flyer give an address? Last time they had an event, I was given directions but I've misplaced them.


----------



## Jay3

It's on the corner of Kenyon Ave. & Julian Str, Pawtucket, R.I.
I put it in mapquest and that's all I needed. If you were gonna GPS it, just put any number in, and it'll bring you to the right street anyway. You can always find it from there.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Great, thanks!


----------



## Jay3

You are very welcome.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Were you able to make it on Sunday? I didn't want to risk getting snowed in anywhere so I wasn't able to get there


----------



## Jay3

We had car trouble, and wasn't able to leave. By the time we got the tow here, it was getting later, so we didn't go either. Too bad. Guess it wasn't meant to be. LOL. Oh well, next time.


----------



## wolfwood

Maybe the show was postponed 'cuz of weather? Do you know of any other shows coming up?


----------



## Jay3

Not yet, but if I hear of any, I'll post them.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Sorry to hear you couldn't go either LOL

Do you know if Little Rhody holds a spring show?


----------



## Jay3

MApigeonchick said:


> Sorry to hear you couldn't go either LOL
> 
> Do you know if Little Rhody holds a spring show?


I can try to find out. I'll let you know if I find anything out.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Great, thanks!


----------



## Jay3

Sure thing!


----------



## MApigeonchick

Any word on upcoming shows?


----------



## Jay3

Haven't been able to find any around here. 
sorry.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Anything coming up?


----------



## Jay3

Well if there are, haven't heard of anything. Sorry.


----------



## karijo

Show Season hasn't started yet - I think the earliest one I've seen is at the end of July out here in CA. September is when things kind of start up, but really get going in November. You can check the NPA show calendar for updates. You could also contact Tony Patti at NE Pigeon Supply - he might know about any small local shows (I know he was at Nationals, don't know if he goes to any other shows).

http://www.npausa.com/calendar.htm


----------



## Jay3

karijo said:


> Show Season hasn't started yet - I think the earliest one I've seen is at the end of July out here in CA. September is when things kind of start up, but really get going in November. You can check the NPA show calendar for updates. You could also contact Tony Patti at NE Pigeon Supply - he might know about any small local shows (I know he was at Nationals, don't know if he goes to any other shows).
> 
> http://www.npausa.com/calendar.htm


That's a good idea, getting in touch with Toni. They were at Sturbridge, although not him personally, because he had a N.Y. show on the same day. He does try to go to the shows in the N.E. area. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Any upcoming shows? Thanks!


----------



## pigeonmama

yes, a show in sanford, me in Nov. and sturbridge in Dec.
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird

pigeonmama said:


> yes, a show in sanford, me in Nov. and sturbridge in Dec.
> Daryl


Do you have any info on the one in Sanford? (date, location, website?) I tried to look it up last year and couldn't find anything.


----------



## pigeonmama

email me at [email protected] and I'll forward info to you tomorrow. I'm going to bed for now, gotta get my beauty sleep while i can.


----------



## Jay3

When is the one in Sturbridge? Date in December?


----------



## Msfreebird

pigeonmama said:


> email me at [email protected] and I'll forward info to you tomorrow. I'm going to bed for now, gotta get my beauty sleep while i can.


Thanks,
I can't email on microsoft, it asks for all kind of "port" information 
Can you email it to me? [email protected]


----------



## george simon

MApigeonchick said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any info on shows in the New England area. I'm in southeast Mass and stopped by the Little Rhody and Sturbridge shows this past fall and I was hoping there were some local spring shows.
> 
> Thanks!
> Julie


*Hi CHICK,FAIRCOUNT PIGEON and DOVE 44th ANNIVERSARY SHOW: in CONNECTICUT November 28 View their site to see last years winners. people to contact are Bob Johnstonat (203)372-6383 or Jon Spodnick at(203)372-1500 From what friends that I have back in Conn. they tell me its a fine show worth look into* GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, I see we have another spammer. How nice.


----------



## MApigeonchick

The Sturbridge show is Saturday Dec 12, with early load in on Friday.


----------



## pigeonmama

A few of the specialty clubs will be showing on Friday. I know "rare breeds" will be judged that day.
Daryl


----------



## John_D

pigeonmama said:


> Oh, I see we have another spammer. How nice.


Yeah, probably a real nice guy - now departed these shores


----------



## MApigeonchick

Did anyone here make it to the Sturbridge show this past weekend? I went on Friday, but couldn't go on Saturday because I had to work. There were quite a few people there, although not as many as last year on Friday. I was hoping to find the person who sold the scandaroons last year, but no luck. Either way, it was pretty good. Did anyone else attend?


----------



## pigeonmama

I went for a few hours on Saturday. Had planned on making it a day there, but my husband "freaked" me out by telling me that my directions were wrong. I fretted and srewed all night long, didn't sleep worth a "coo", then drove 3 + hrs to get there. I was too tired to really enjoy anything. One good thing did come of my trip, tho. I have a little figurita, last kid hatched up here for me, and I couldn't figure out what color it was. I called this baby Walter Pigeon, but now will have to change name. He's a she, white rumped kite colored, and much better quality than I thought. Fellow who was showing figs looked her over for me, said she was nice and small, and he's going to give me a nice cock bird to put with her for nice babies, so I can show figgies next year (along with Laz and Lil)
One awful thing, someone showing at Sturbridge went home after show to find that his loft had been broken in to, and cleaned out of flying type and show type W.O.E.s. I hope the thief/thieves get caught. Tar and feathers would be too kind of a punishment for whoever did this
Daryl


----------



## Heather Lynn

I realize this is an old thread.... But other than NY... any upcoming NE shows??


----------

